# military railways



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not sure how to go about this or even if it is possible. I have been interested in modeling the railroads at the different bases I've been stationed but not surehow to find the information. Most of the rails have been torn up. Can anyone help?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

heres a start. some stuff to get ideas from 
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=military+rail+yards&t=h_&atb=v36-6__&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There are no rails now at either of the Navy installations
in Jacksonville. There were tracks to NAS Jax and
also to the former Cecil Field but they have been
long gone.

The Navy's Kingsbay Geogia
Submarine base has
quite a network of tracks. You can see them
using Google Earth.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

There was a set of tracks at Whiteman AFB that container cars with the lower stages of the Minuteman II were delivered to the Missile Handling Team facility on the other side of the Weapon Storage Area on the far side of the base.

This was a spur line off the MoPac main line.

I don't know if these tracks were ever used by the time I arrived in the early '80's as most arrived via C-141 which was designed not only as a troop transport but as a primary carrier for the MMII ICBM.

I would imagine they were used quite a bit during missile emplacement starting in '64.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Have you thought about contacting the bases? Tell them why your asking and you just might be surprised at how much information you'll get. Especially for the ones that no longer exist. Just a thought.


----------



## BCFx (Jul 22, 2018)

Most Army bases still have a rail head to ship equipment to/from ports for deployments. 
Think of a 8 track spur yard where 80' flats are backed up to a concrete loading dock so trucks can be driven onto the train like old school piggyback.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

here a site with many photos of loading military stuff....
http://militarymashup.com/military-train.htm


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> There was a set of tracks at Whiteman AFB that container cars with the lower stages of the Minuteman II were delivered to the Missile Handling Team facility on the other side of the Weapon Storage Area on the far side of the base.
> 
> This was a spur line off the MoPac main line.
> 
> ...


I checked Google Earth and these tracks are no longer intact. The roadbed is clearly visible from orbit all the way in to the terminal from the spur cut-off, but no more tracks.


----------

